# Here is Something for LostLouisianian



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I was driving down the road today and this came on the radio and I thought of Mr LostLouisianian


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Hank actually wrote that song from playing near where I was from. In it he talks about two families and one of the families is "Fontenot" which is part of our family line. He played a lot in Louisiana during his early days.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh come on fellas, lets listen to the original from pops not junior!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you can click both of the videos quick enough you can listen to them sing it together.


----------

